# Energy Mizer



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

Are any of you using or are familiar with this product? They claim to able to cut electric bill bill 8 to 20%. I was approached to buy this product and maybe sale it but to be honest it sounds a little to fishy to me. I don't know even know if it works let alone the business schematics of it. If you know anything at all about please share. Thanks.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Easy to make a claim. I don't see much to back it up.


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

It sounds a LOT fishy to me.

Gary


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

That is what I was afraid of. I found out a bit more information on them. They are actually from a company called Meridian if I am not mistaken. They do claim that McDonals, Subway, Ford, and Dodge already use these products and that would seem to give some legitimacy to it. But, if it was such a wanderful product then why wouldn't they sell direct to retailers instead of recruiting salesman which seems dangerously close to a pyramid scheme. I am afraid that 2 members of my wife's family have already bought into this.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

wildcat6 said:


> They do claim that McDonals, Subway, Ford, and Dodge already use these products and that would seem to give some legitimacy to it.


Real easy to copy and paste a company logo and claim this or that. Simply ask "who at McD's, or Ford, or Dodge would I contact about their experience with this product".

Most likely you'll never get an answer, and if you did contact those companies, they'd probably tell you they didn't even authorize the use of their copyrighted logo.

As you point out, if the product would stand on it's own merits, then every major home improvement or electrical supply house would stock them. Since that isn't the case, this is more likely about "selling the dream" ( of financial gain ) in an Amway like scheme.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have found out a bit more about it now. Apparently, it is from a company called Meridian and if I recollect they opened a few months ago for residential. Anyhow, I asked our Director of Maintenance if he had ever heard of them and he claimed that all of our vending machines are equipped with them. I just don't see how no one hardly seems to have heard of them if they have been in commericial business for a while.


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

Probably because a month before they started selling residential, they were selling under a different name. IIRC, it's basically a capacitor to keep you from having a "surge" of power when something with a motor kicks on.


----------



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

Usingmyrights said:


> Probably because a month before they started selling residential, they were selling under a different name. IIRC, it's basically a capacitor to keep you from having a "surge" of power when something with a motor kicks on.


 
Basically everything motorized that has a high amp draw at start up already has a capacitor?


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

Usually capacitors are in electronics. Motors just have that brief start up surge. I could be wrong though. That's what the IIRC is for.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

So it sounds like everyone is kind of under the same assumption that this a bunch of hogwash then? I need to try and warn my inlaws as they are buying into it hook, line, and sinker. They way that they described the business part of the sales end of it sounds bizarre at best.


----------



## FarmerRob (May 25, 2009)

"I was approached to buy this product and maybe sale it but to be honest it sounds a little to fishy to me."

Unless you have a retail establishment, I assume that it is a MLM type of company. If so then RUN AND HIDE!!! MLM companies avoid the legal tag of "pyramid scheme" by requiring participants to buy product(s). However, the focus always seems to be on recruiting and building a downline organization rather than just selling the product. People who work really hard at MLM can make money but most don't really do all that well. A friend of mine who was heavily involved with that famous soap selling MLM told me that the average person in that company who was able to go Full-time had an average downline organization of over 800 people (because so many of them buy their starter kit and it winds up collecting dust under the bed).


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

FarmerRob said:


> However, the focus always seems to be on recruiting and building a downline organization rather than just selling the product. People who work really hard at MLM can make money but most don't really do all that well. A friend of mine who was heavily involved with that famous soap selling MLM told me that *the average person in that company who was able to go Full-time had an average downline organization of over 800 people *(because so many of them buy their starter kit and it winds up collecting dust under the bed).


And their whole focus is hunting new people....not selling product.....because the product either isn't that good, or is way overpriced to support that whole line of folks.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

If it sounds too good to be true.....

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/12/091217102304.htm


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

That is kinda what I felt like to. What exactly does mlm stand for?



FarmerRob said:


> "I was approached to buy this product and maybe sale it but to be honest it sounds a little to fishy to me."
> 
> Unless you have a retail establishment, I assume that it is a MLM type of company. If so then RUN AND HIDE!!! MLM companies avoid the legal tag of "pyramid scheme" by requiring participants to buy product(s). However, the focus always seems to be on recruiting and building a downline organization rather than just selling the product. People who work really hard at MLM can make money but most don't really do all that well. A friend of mine who was heavily involved with that famous soap selling MLM told me that the average person in that company who was able to go Full-time had an average downline organization of over 800 people (because so many of them buy their starter kit and it winds up collecting dust under the bed).


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that. Much as I suspected. I just hope my in-laws haven't already wasted a fortune on this stuff.



simi-steading said:


> If it sounds too good to be true.....
> 
> http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/12/091217102304.htm


----------



## defenestrate (Aug 23, 2005)

Multi-Level Marketing. Basically, a legal pyramid-style company.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

defenestrate said:


> Multi-Level Marketing. Basically, a legal pyramid-style company.


Thanks. I have never heard it put that way before.


----------

